# September 2011 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Dog Dazer in the August Giveaway was Ice Dog! Congratulations.

This month Northwest Packgoats is donating a copy of "Your Goat" it is a guide to raising and showing goats. It is full of information from selecting goat breeds and breeding stock to raising, feeding and housing your goats. 
[attachment=0:33mdbij9]Your Goats.jpg[/attachment:33mdbij9]
Reply to this post by September 30th to be entered to win.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

YEE-HAW!

I can so use the Dog Dazer!

Thank you, thank you!

Of course enter me in the September Give Away too!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

A book I love learning! sign me up


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Congradulations Icedog.
The dog Dazer is great. 
Mine is out on loan. My senior lady freind 
has moved to town and her Yorkies are
barking at all the new sounds. LOL

Enter me in the Sept. drawing for the book, please.
I am always learning......


----------



## mtgoat (Aug 20, 2011)

Maybe this is my lucky month. I throw my hat in the ring for this book.  

Marlowe
Great Falls, MT


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in.
Thanks, wyowinds


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Please count me in.   

Thanks


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I could always do with another goat book.  
Cazz


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey I am a newby with goats. I would love to have the book.
Thanks,
Cody


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I should just give up. But I can't!


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

sign me up please


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Lets give it a whirl....


----------



## imported_Brighteyes (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd love to win the book and use it for my continued learning.
Thanks,


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Never stop learning.
Count me in.
SNAKEMAN


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Goat book is Brigheyes. Congratulations!


----------

